# HELP



## dylan_infantry (27 Aug 2005)

Does any body no were the marine music video is  Ive been looking for it everywhere.


----------



## NavComm (27 Aug 2005)

Yes, I think you'll find it here http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33967/post-259569.html#msg259569


----------



## Slim (27 Aug 2005)

NavComm said:
			
		

> Yes, I think you'll find it here http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33967/post-259569.html#msg259569



...Ouch! ;D


----------



## NavComm (27 Aug 2005)

;D


----------

